# Adorable Netherland Dwarf boy



## gentle giants (Jan 26, 2006)

This little guy is a real personality, but he is very shy. He's high strung, like most Netherlands I think are. I got him from someone who had never had a rabbit before, and since this guy gets aggressive when he is scared, she didn't know how to handle him.
I would like to be able to keep him as a pet, but he needs and deserves more time and attention than I can give him. He is very bouncy, and does all kinds of silly little jumps and skips in his cage when I am in the barn with him and my other rabbits.
He has a home here as long as neccesary, I just feel he is the type that would really bloom with more personal attention. I am in central Illinois, BTW.


----------



## Lissa (Feb 2, 2006)

Any luck finding a home?


----------



## gentle giants (Feb 2, 2006)

Not yet, no. It's ok, though, I won't let him go until I find the _right _home for him. He deserves better than what he has had in the past, he's a neat little guy.


----------



## TinysMom (Feb 2, 2006)

*gentle giants wrote: *


> Not yet, no. It's ok, though, I won't let him go until I find the _right_home for him. He deserves better than what he has had in the past, he's a neat little guy.


 I understand your dilemna....as I rescued Jean and Jenny for the sake of their health - but didn't really want to keep them and felt like they deserved good homes. I do still have Jenny...but Jean went to a good home and I felt so much better knowing she'd get lots of love.


----------



## LindsayandLily (Mar 1, 2006)

Hey,

Still looking for a home for your little guy?

At the moment I am just _thinking_ about it. I have a really sweet Netherland girl that her would get to hang out with. Let me Get some more information from you.....

My main questions are how old is he, if he in neutered, and if this did work out how would we transport him (I'm in South East Wyoming).

If he's already found a home, even better. Here's hoping everything is great.


----------

